# prices are similar(around $38000), 2015 A3 or 2015 S3



## circleface (Apr 18, 2015)

My father owned three cars and all of them are Audi. I am also an Audi fan. I want to purchase 2015 A3 and did some research. I got a quota from AutoPriceShare program. I felt OK about the price. After I test drove both A3 and S3, I feel that S3 seems to be another good choice for me. Dealers give me two options and let me consider about it.
I am not an expert in car. So I want to listen some suggestions from you. Which option is better?

1. A3 2015 Sedan FWD TDI Prestige $37485(MSRP $41945)
2. S3 2015 Premium Plus $38539(MSRP $41995.0)


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

circleface said:


> My father owned three cars and all of them are Audi. I am also an Audi fan. I want to purchase 2015 A3 and did some research. I got a quota from AutoPriceShare program. I felt OK about the price. After I test drove both A3 and S3, I feel that S3 seems to be another good choice for me. Dealers give me two options and let me consider about it.
> I am not an expert in car. So I want to listen some suggestions from you. Which option is better?
> 
> 1. A3 2015 Sedan FWD TDI Prestige $37485(MSRP $41945)
> 2. S3 2015 Premium Plus $38539(MSRP $41995.0)


Which is more important to you: saving fuel or hooning?


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

circleface said:


> My father owned three cars and all of them are Audi. I am also an Audi fan. I want to purchase 2015 A3 and did some research. I got a quota from AutoPriceShare program. I felt OK about the price. After I test drove both A3 and S3, I feel that S3 seems to be another good choice for me. Dealers give me two options and let me consider about it.
> I am not an expert in car. So I want to listen some suggestions from you. Which option is better?
> 
> 1. A3 2015 Sedan FWD TDI Prestige $37485(MSRP $41945)
> 2. S3 2015 Premium Plus $38539(MSRP $41995.0)


That is a bare bones S3...only thing it has is quattro. Good luck in finding one. However, you can find a moderately equipped S3 at around 45K MSRP and use your skills to negotiate it down to 40K. Lastly, go for the S3 man especially since it seems you're within budget either way...IT'S DAY and NIGHT between those two cars.

Also, when you do negotiate for a 45K S3 they'll go down to around 42Kish~ and say it's impossible to go further and that they can't give it to you invoice blah blah. I got mine 500 below invoice. It's doable...you just gotta have the ballz to do it. Good luck bud! :thumbup:


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

Where can I get a 40k s3? I'd get one


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

icon5585 said:


> Where can I get a 40k s3? I'd get one


Man it took hours and hours. I went end of March and it helped that it was end of quarter as well; they were desperate to move cars. I met with the Internet Mgr and made a deal. I didn't get a fully equipped S3 but I did get the color I wanted (sepang blue). It was 44,920 msrp and I got it out the door 40,020, lol. Bottom line...it's an S3! If anyone is trying to buy or lease one send me a pm and I'll give you some tips.










https://plus.google.com/photos/105326408360551254573/albums/6139226447021760673?authkey=CIHJ5reHgp_O_gE


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

I wonder if waiting till the end of June would increase my odds?


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

Also, I may very well get a hold of you


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Haha. Well it all depends on the dealer, inventory, etc. But yeah man hit me up anytime.


----------



## WLV (Apr 23, 2014)

I own a Premium Plus TDI A3; got the price down to ~$34K plus tax, thanks to various incentives.

While it's not as fast as an S3, low end torque is very good; much faster off the mark than a 1.8 A3. 

Also mileage is excellent. On the freeway I get from around 42-56 mpg. In town, typically 35.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

circleface said:


> My father owned three cars and all of them are Audi. I am also an Audi fan. I want to purchase 2015 A3 and did some research. I got a quota from AutoPriceShare program. I felt OK about the price. After I test drove both A3 and S3, I feel that S3 seems to be another good choice for me. Dealers give me two options and let me consider about it.
> I am not an expert in car. So I want to listen some suggestions from you. Which option is better?
> 
> 1. A3 2015 Sedan FWD TDI Prestige $37485(MSRP $41945)
> 2. S3 2015 Premium Plus $38539(MSRP $41995.0)


That's a tough call. The Prestige is going to have a lot of nice features a bare S3 will leave you wishing you had. The flip side is that the A3 may leave you wishing you had more power. I want to lean toward A3 + APR flash being a pretty good option.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Both with have good resale, if you do a lot of fun driving/have nice driving roads at your convenience I'd go S3 if you're stuck in a city all the time TDI.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

seymore15074 said:


> That's a tough call. The Prestige is going to have a lot of nice features a bare S3 will leave you wishing you had. The flip side is that the A3 may leave you wishing you had more power. I want to lean toward A3 + APR flash being a pretty good option.


I guess a better way to say this is, why look at luxury vehicles if you would skip out on a bunch of the luxury bits? It's worth considering the Golf R as somewhere in the middle.

I test drove a well-optioned (but not Prestige) S3 and it was a load of fun. BUT, no back up camera... That's a deal breaker for me--one bump or one scraped wheel and it would have been worth getting the option. Unfortunately, the back up camera is bundled with side assist so it isn't a cheap option. Side assist is cool and all but the back up camera is a must. Who wants an Audi without one?! Nearly every car on the road has them these days.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

seymore15074 said:


> I guess a better way to say this is, why look at luxury vehicles if you would skip out on a bunch of the luxury bits? It's worth considering the Golf R as somewhere in the middle.
> 
> I test drove a well-optioned (but not Prestige) S3 and it was a load of fun. BUT, no back up camera... That's a deal breaker for me--one bump or one scraped wheel and it would have been worth getting the option. Unfortunately, the back up camera is bundled with side assist so it isn't a cheap option. Side assist is cool and all but the back up camera is a must. Who wants an Audi without one?! Nearly every car on the road has them these days.


Heck, what is luxury? Even a loaded S3 has options normally found on "Mid-Range" cars. It isn't the options but the overall design; things that can't be seen (dual-clutch, adaptive dampers, engine producing 150hp/liter, the buying experience, service, etc). 
The one and only issue I have with the R is no sunroof. To spec an S3 exactly like an R costs $46K (PP, either MMI nav plus or Super Sport Seats, rear airbags, driver assist, metallic paint). 
Of course then buyers can fall into the "well why not X option" mindset. For me the biggest draw to the S3 is the sunroof, super sport seats and exclusive color options. Those aren't cheap but damn cool.


----------



## vasgolfr (Jul 23, 2014)

circleface said:


> My father owned three cars and all of them are Audi. I am also an Audi fan. I want to purchase 2015 A3 and did some research. I got a quota from AutoPriceShare program. I felt OK about the price. After I test drove both A3 and S3, I feel that S3 seems to be another good choice for me. Dealers give me two options and let me consider about it.
> I am not an expert in car. So I want to listen some suggestions from you. Which option is better?
> 
> 1. A3 2015 Sedan FWD TDI Prestige $37485(MSRP $41945)
> 2. S3 2015 Premium Plus $38539(MSRP $41995.0)



In your statement, you've answered your own question... You are an Audi fan... if, as an Audi fan you enjoy spirited driving, you would never consider the A3, you would only be interested in the S3... (at this price point), they are two different animals. Therefore, get the A3 and enjoy, because just the fact that you've considered these two choices indicates that performance is not high on your list of requirements the way that performance is for some of us...

Good luck


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

vasgolfr said:


> In your statement, you've answered your own question... You are an Audi fan... if, as an Audi fan you enjoy spirited driving, you would never consider the A3, you would only be interested in the S3... (at this price point), they are two different animals. Therefore, get the A3 and enjoy, because just the fact that you've considered these two choices indicates that performance is not high on your list of requirements the way that performance is for some of us...
> 
> Good luck


Yep. Even "base" cars are more than sufficient in the speed department nowadays. Unless you're in Europe. It'll still be as peppy as the last GTI which was no slouch.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Revolver1966 said:


> Yep. Even "base" cars are more than sufficient in the speed department nowadays. Unless you're in Europe. It'll still be as peppy as the last GTI which was no slouch.


Yeah, I was surprised when I drove a stock 2.0t quattro A3, it was actually about as fun to drive as my Stage 1 GLI. Really not a bad car at all.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

araemo said:


> Yeah, I was surprised when I drove a stock 2.0t quattro A3, it was actually about as fun to drive as my Stage 1 GLI. Really not a bad car at all.


Especially since one of our own forum members clocked his A3 with a neuspeed module only at 4.9 0-60, it's pretty dang fast for a "slow" car.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Revolver1966 said:


> Heck, what is luxury? Even a loaded S3 has options normally found on "Mid-Range" cars. It isn't the options but the overall design; things that can't be seen (dual-clutch, adaptive dampers, engine producing 150hp/liter, the buying experience, service, etc).
> The one and only issue I have with the R is no sunroof. To spec an S3 exactly like an R costs $46K (PP, either MMI nav plus or Super Sport Seats, rear airbags, driver assist, metallic paint).
> Of course then buyers can fall into the "well why not X option" mindset. For me the biggest draw to the S3 is the sunroof, super sport seats and exclusive color options. Those aren't cheap *but damn cool*.


I agree completely but when we're comparing base S3 to loaded A3, price must be a factor. A loaded S3 is clearly the answer when the budget is a little more forgiving!


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

vasgolfr said:


> In your statement, you've answered your own question... You are an Audi fan... if, as an Audi fan you enjoy spirited driving, you would never consider the A3, you would only be interested in the S3... (at this price point), they are two different animals. Therefore, get the A3 and enjoy, because just the fact that you've considered these two choices indicates that performance is not high on your list of requirements the way that performance is for some of us...
> 
> Good luck


I don't think it is that simple. I'm all about power myself (v10 ftw!) but when I had the S6 at the dealer and they lent me an 2014 A6 Prestige, I was thinking I could get used to that! That thing was N-I-C-E! Everything it lacked in raw power it made up for in serenity. I felt like a class act for once.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

scope213 said:


> Man it took hours and hours. I went end of March and it helped that it was end of quarter as well; they were desperate to move cars. I met with the Internet Mgr and made a deal. I didn't get a fully equipped S3 but I did get the color I wanted (sepang blue). It was 44,920 msrp and I got it out the door 40,020, lol. Bottom line...it's an S3! If anyone is trying to buy or lease one send me a pm and I'll give you some tips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


out the door with tax???


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

darkorb said:


> out the door with tax???


No way in hell dude. Unless he is in Oregon. No one factors tax here.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

No not including the tax, lol.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 11, 2015)

seymore15074 said:


> I guess a better way to say this is, why look at luxury vehicles if you would skip out on a bunch of the luxury bits? It's worth considering the Golf R as somewhere in the middle.
> 
> I test drove a well-optioned (but not Prestige) S3 and it was a load of fun. BUT, no back up camera... That's a deal breaker for me--one bump or one scraped wheel and it would have been worth getting the option. Unfortunately, the back up camera is bundled with side assist so it isn't a cheap option. Side assist is cool and all but the back up camera is a must. Who wants an Audi without one?! Nearly every car on the road has them these days.


Order guide for 2016 has "Parking system plus (front & rear acoustic sensors) w/ rearview camera" as standard on Premium Plus. Not "Audi side assist", which is now part of the "Technology package".


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Duvel said:


> Order guide for 2016 has "Parking system plus (front & rear acoustic sensors) w/ rearview camera" as standard on Premium Plus. Not "Audi side assist", which is now part of the "Technology package".


Nice! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

They're just preparing for year 2016, (not model year) when reversing cameras become compulsory/federally mandated.


----------



## circleface (Apr 18, 2015)

got the A3 last week. it is a bare model, thanks


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Unless you track or do a lot of heavy spirited driving, the A3 with more features is probably the right choice for "normal" or light spirited driving. Unless you use launch control, the S3 is not much faster than the A3 2.0TQ. Please see video below.

Of course, if money is not an issue, and if you do a lot of sporty driving, by all means get the S3, or better yet, wait for the RS3! 

S3 2.0T: 0-60 --> 5.7s (4.7s with launch control)
A3 2.0T: 0-60 --> 5.9s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L7UdFo9Kqw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBeym056Qjo


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Unless you track or do a lot of heavy spirited driving, the A3 with more features is probably the right choice for "normal" or light spirited driving. Unless you use launch control, the S3 is not much faster than the A3 2.0TQ. Please see video below.
> 
> Of course, if money is not an issue, and if you do a lot of sporty driving, by all means get the S3, or better yet, wait for the RS3!
> 
> ...


Wow, did not know this. 

So A3 in launch control is 4.9s if I'm reading this thread right with the person who clocked their A3 2.0T with neurospeed. 

It really makes me think we in the US are lucky. 

Audi may have skimped on some rare tech like Park Assist/Auto-Engine and those Matrix based DRL/turning/FullLED for our A3/S3s (which might still be the fault of our own government Department of Transportation DOT blocking the advanced German tech from being used). 

But overrall Audi has looked out for us in giving us the A3 2.0T model. 


No other region has that model. All the A3's in Europe are 1.8T, TDI, 1.6T, 1.3T, 1.2T, and they all lack QUATTRO since that was only offered in 2.0T which seems to be US exclusive. Although I'm not too familiar with how Audi's in China are being marked.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

The 1.8 gas engine comes with quattro in the UK. The 1.8 engine is not available with FWD. The 2.0 gas engine is na (except in the S3) in the UK. The 1.4 gas engine goes with FWD.
Both the 1.6TDI and 2.0TDI are offered in quattro. I suspect only North American cars are required to have the adblue system.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

steve111b said:


> The 1.8 gas engine comes with quattro in the UK. The 1.8 engine is not available with FWD. The 2.0 gas engine is na (except in the S3) in the UK. The 1.4 gas engine goes with FWD.
> Both the 1.6TDI and 2.0TDI are offered in quattro. I suspect only North American cars are required to have the adblue system.


ah, thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

VWNCC said:


> Unless you track or do a lot of heavy spirited driving, the A3 with more features is probably the right choice for "normal" or light spirited driving. Unless you use launch control, the S3 is not much faster than the A3 2.0TQ. Please see video below.
> 
> Of course, if money is not an issue, and if you do a lot of sporty driving, by all means get the S3, or better yet, wait for the RS3!
> 
> ...


These times/videos are misleading. Going from full stop/brake to immediate full throttle will always produce ~1 second DSG delay for clutch engagement. This driver's particular "technique" does not properly represent these vehicles. IMO, The only reason the A3 hit 5.9 with this method was the throttle input (500-600 RPM above idle) prior to acceleration. 
Audi's listed 5.8 seconds (A3) / 4.7 seconds (S3) are more realistic for baseline comparison (better times are achievable-- stock S3's have seen 4.4 with launch control).


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

blackoptic said:


> These times/videos are misleading. Going from full stop/brake to immediate full throttle will always produce ~1 second DSG delay for clutch engagement. This driver's particular "technique" does not properly represent these vehicles. IMO, The only reason the A3 hit 5.9 with this method was the throttle input (500-600 RPM above idle) prior to acceleration.
> Audi's listed 5.8 seconds (A3) / 4.7 seconds (S3) are more realistic for baseline comparison (better times are achievable-- stock S3's have seen 4.4 with launch control).


The videos are proofing the Audi specs correct. 

A3: 5.8s (Audi spec) vs. 5.9s (video)
S3: 4.7s (Audi spec) vs. 4.7s with launch control (video) and 5.7s without launch control (video).

A forum user has also posted his 0-60 times with and without launch control. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7146175-0-60-stock-4-57-sec-S3

Without launch control: ~5.6s
With launch control: ~4.6s
These are very much in line with the video.


It just gives more information in the sense that without the use of launch control, one is not going to see 4.7s for the stock S3. The comparison was meant to give the general mass a more realistic perspective about the acceleration difference in normal situation (i.e. not using launch control). Having said that, no one is saying that better times cannot be achieved in all the different cases.

The comparison is meant for those who are looking to see whether a similarly priced A3 with more options is better or an S3 with fewer options. The point is, if one is not super keen on every bit of performance, the A3 with more options is probably the better choice unless one likes to track and do a lot of spirited driving. On the other hand, if one is all about performance, by all means go for the S3 with fewer options if price is a factor.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Exactly. If I didn't care about the little details the S3 has, I'd buy an A3 for, say $45K. The thing is there is a massive jump (A3 is $30-46K, base to loaded). The S3 ranges from $41-51K. Add $3.5k for an Exclusive paint job and one could have a $49K A3 or $54K S3. 
Just like the GTI & Golf all you're really paying is the Mag Ride/wheels, seats, resale, etc.The base S3 suspension ain't very comfy they say. . That's worth $4K to me. Go on the configurator and option both exactly the same. Then factor the SCCA discount. So...if you want paddle shifters & any sporty pretenses/Audi niceties pay $43K for an A3. If you want a nice car and an Audi, get a nicely discounted A3. My choice may be to wait and buy a CPO S3 Prestige.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Revolver1966 said:


> Exactly. If I didn't care about the little details the S3 has, I'd buy an A3 for, say $45K. The thing is there is a massive jump (A3 is $30-46K, base to loaded). The S3 ranges from $41-51K. Add $3.5k for an Exclusive paint job and one could have a $49K A3 or $54K S3.
> Just like the GTI & Golf all you're really paying is the Mag Ride/wheels, seats, resale, etc.The base S3 suspension ain't very comfy they say. . That's worth $4K to me. Go on the configurator and option both exactly the same. Then factor the SCCA discount. So...if you want paddle shifters & any sporty pretenses/Audi niceties pay $43K for an A3. If you want a nice car and an Audi, get a nicely discounted A3. My choice may be to wait and buy a CPO S3 Prestige.


It also depends on region as well.

The Canadian spec A3 S line gets paddle shifter, flat bottom steering wheel, body kits, gun-metal colored wheels, sport seats, S suspension, and is essentially the same as the S3 minus the engine, bigger brakes, quad exhaust, and the tail spoiler.

The price difference is roughly 4k at the same option level.

So, if price is an issue, one will need to decide whether to spend the 4k on these extra performance bits of the S3, or spend it on options like navigation, B&O sound system, etc...and go for the A3 S line.

Or, if one doesn't need those options nor the extra performance bits of the S3, one can just get the A3 S line as is and save the 4k for other things (for the next car maybe).

Of course, if price is not an issue, the S3 opens up other options like the super sport seats and magnetic ride.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Arent the interior details also different? the FBS on the S3 has white stitching and the paddles are bigger with aluminum accent vs on the Sline its perforated and smaller paddles. Turbos also bigger and engine internals are different. As well the seats have silver stitching on the S3. Like very minor details.
> I would imagine theres more to it to make up an S3 then just the above to justify that 4k difference from an A3 Sline


Well yes, there are some very minor details as you said about the stitching and the bigger vs. smaller paddles. The engine difference was already stated in the previous post.

If one needs the extra performance bits, the cost is justified for sure. If one doesn't care for the extra performance bits (as pointed out in previous posts), the cost is more justified if it is spent on the premium options.

Based on your signature, it seems that price isn't really a problem, so this analysis doesn't really apply onto your case. It is just meant for users like the OP.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> I actually liked my A3, the only thing I would've done to it would be suspension. Tune would be nice but don't want warranty issues. The past feb when we were having frigid temperatures a pipe burst over it and damaged the roof/rear glass and trunk. Car was less than a year old. Long story short I wasn't happy and the condo would not claim any responsibility. My insurance had covered it and is still currently seeking damages from them. I told my sales lady about it and at the time, she worked out some numbers for me, ~$100 more/month and was willing to take it back, which caught me off guard. If the incident with my A3 hadn't happen I'd probably still be driving it. I figure'd yolo so why not


Sorry to hear about your A3. That just hurts. :banghead:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Thanks man, the worst feeling was walking up to my car that morning and looking at the damage, mine of all the cars in the lot
> After feeling like crap for a few days I decided to go to the dealer and they were more than sympathetic about my situation. I'm so glad I did in the end and wont have to remember that horrible incident.


Look on the bright side, you are upgrading.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

In retrospect, that wasn't a bad deal for that S3. 


Sure it was bare bones, but I bet it had headlamp washers which the A3 doesn't get in any trim.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Base S3 with minimal options all the way! There were two in my area for under $38,xxx ($43,xxx MSRP) one was white one was black.
All i got was driver assistance and performance pack!eace:


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

PbanyS3 said:


> Base S3 with minimal options all the way! There were two in my area for under $38,xxx ($43,xxx MSRP) one was white one was black.
> All i got was driver assistance and performance pack!eace:


Is the base MMI similar to the one with Nav (touch and all that) or more like the base GTI one?


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

The base MMI is good enough for moi. Not sure how it compares to the full nav MMI but i'm sure the nav mmi has all the bells and whistles. Convenience pack and B&O would've been nice but i did an end of the month deal so i had slim pickings.
At first i wanted a base A3 2.0T but i decided the $6k to $9k price difference was worth the jump to an S3.

Well for 2016 to get Nav one orders the tech pack that has side assist included.

Other than the cool factor i can get always get an uncool 6 or 7 inch portable Nav from Bestbuy etc.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

PbanyS3 said:


> The base MMI is good enough for moi. Not sure how it compares to the full nav MMI but i'm sure the nav mmi has all the bells and whistles. Convenience pack and B&O would've been nice but i did an end of the month deal so i had slim pickings.
> At first i wanted a base A3 2.0T but i decided the $6k to $9k price difference was worth the jump to an S3.
> 
> Well for 2016 to get Nav one orders the tech pack that has side assist included.
> ...


Ah as long as you have blue tooth just use that. Never've owned a car with Nav. 
PP, sport seats & B&O are the ones I really really like. Got a few more months in the Mk6 to figure it out. Pretty much over an R at this point...really really enjoy my GF's GTI, enough to the point that an R wouldn't be worth buying just to have AWD. Especially when the S3 has everything I'd get on my R, if we had actual options like Europe does, except the hatch & 2 doors(LED tails, sunroof, unique seats, etc) VW planned it this way.


----------



## patiofurniture85 (May 29, 2015)

I was able to get a 2.0t quattro A3 with cold weather pkg, 18in wheels, and drivers assistance pkg for $34k. The dealership wouldn't have budged that much on the S3.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

patiofurniture85 said:


> I was able to get a 2.0t quattro A3 with cold weather pkg, 18in wheels, and drivers assistance pkg for $34k. The dealership wouldn't have budged that much on the S3.



If you got anywhere between $4500 to $6000 off MSRP (destination included) before rebates you did GREAT!opcorn:


----------

